
Scalability of Isochronous Mesh Networking to 2^40 Switches - PhaseMage
http://isogrid.org/blog/2016/10/20/scalability-of-isochronous-mesh-networking-to-240-switches/
======
PhaseMage
Hi! I'm the developer behind IsoGrid. Let me know if you have any questions!

